# Rocket Man Wants Peace Treaty



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

With Trump and the U.S. after he sees Trump one to one. I still smell a rat, but who knows what has been going on behind the scenes. Kim may be in a spot to believe that he either goes that route, including denuclearizing or face being eliminated by the U.S. and allies through war or other means. We shall see what plays out, but it could be positive.



> Kim Jong Un desperately wants to sign a peace treaty with President Trump after their one-on-one meeting, and he'll also invite the United States to build an embassy in the hermit kingdom, South Korea media is reporting.
> 
> "Kim is likely to raise the possibility of a peace treaty, along with establishing diplomatic relations and nuclear disarmament, during a meeting with the U.S. leader, the Dong-A Ilbo newspaper said Monday," Bloomberg News reported.


https://www.dailywire.com/news/28105/kim-jong-un-wants-peace-treaty-trump-us-embassy-joseph-curl


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If it's not some stunt then I'd guess he called China for help and they told him he's on his own.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've grown pessimistic in recent years. Not about my life, or whatever may come in my day to day routine. I've grown pessimistic about the good nature of people. I find it difficult to trust most folks now, when I held an opposite point of view a decade ago.
This trust issue has come as a direct result from my interactions people with opposing ideologies, and with them, a more clear understanding of their irrational positions. (yes, I recognize that they don't consider themselves irrational, and that this can be subjective)

Due to this pessimism having found its way into my thinking, I can't bring myself to trust the intentions of this tyrant.
He has conducted himself in such a way, since obtaining absolute power, that his actions can also be considered irrational.
I'm sure it seems rational to him to execute his own family members, his girlfriend, or any political dissident. I'm sure it seems rational to him to utilize an anti-aircraft cannon, a pack of dogs, or a poisoned kiss to carry out these executions. I'm sure it seems rational to constantly threaten the world with a nuclear war he can't hope to win. I'm sure it seems rational to starve the people of his country, keep them high on crystal methamphetamine, and work them until they die. I'm sure it seems rational to lock up the families of political dissidents for generations. I'm sure it seems rational to lie to your entire population about world history, and how the rest of the world is against them and full of the worst people imaginable.
To him, all of this is normal. "Daddy did it. I can do it too" likely rattles around in his head constantly.

To the rest of the world, these are the actions of a psychotic lunatic.

Are we really so eager to trust this irrational scum when he makes a statement, out of the blue, that appears rational to us?

I am optimistic about the potential for this treaty. It could mean a new era for that region.
I am pessimistic about the man controlling that region. By his own actions, he is not trustworthy.
I'm sure the Secret Service is on top of this like nothing else since 9/11. I'm sure every precaution will be made. I still don't trust that fat little despot.
It's been rumored that he's ill, and potentially months from death. (possible malignant cancer)
Would he sacrifice himself to strike at our president? Do we screen all such meeting participants for all known contagions?
What precautions do we have against the dictator injecting himself with the best and baddest H1Vwhatever concoction days before the meeting where he will shake hands with and breathe all over our Commander in Chief? Symptoms would be minimal. Contagiousness could be maximal. Death could be a certainty.

I want this meeting/treaty to happen.
I don't trust him.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy, . . . I kinda think you nailed that one.

Yessir, . . . I would be so glad if it came to pass, . . .

Yessir, . . . I am so pessimistic about the other options, including a setup to harm Trump.

Were I Mr. Trump, . . . it would be no doubt a video conference, . . . at least the first couple of meetings, . . . using "tight scheduling" as the excuse.

I would mandate as a first step, . . . a totally open border, . . . in and out, . . . both sides, . . . and would "pay" for such a change with several large ships with all sorts of foodstuff, . . . docked in South Korea, . . . trucked up and delivered to the people (not the government) of NK . . . by South Koreans.

If that went well, . . . we could proceed further, . . . if not, . . . we're done here.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

If I understood correctly, just now on Fox News they reported this story as Kim wants a peace treaty ‘while he considers getting rid of his nukes’. Sounds like more delaying tactics to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I was listening to Michael Wilkow today, and he made some great points.

Rocket Man is a savage. He starves his people while he gets fatter. The people are living in a large prison and the military makes sure they cannot escape. He has murdered members of his own family.
Why in the world would anyone believe he wants a peace treaty?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I can see Hildo on the phone with rocket boy planning how to take out Trump and claim "her" rightful place as POTUS.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My 2 cents.like I have said before,Make no bones about it,he is BULLSHITTING!.Kim will try and milk us then he will #$%& us,just watch.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Peace but verify.......


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I can see Hildo on the phone with rocket boy planning how to take out Trump and claim "her" rightful place as POTUS.


Over my cold dead body and glowing hot barrels.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> I was listening to Michael Wilkow today, and he made some great points.
> 
> Rocket Man is a savage. He starves his people while he gets fatter. The people are living in a large prison and the military makes sure they cannot escape. He has murdered members of his own family.
> Why in the world would anyone believe he wants a peace treaty?


I totally get all that you are saying. I can speculate that maybe Rocket man is fearful of getting knocked off from within? I have heard a little speculation to this issue in the recent past. I also think that China has been involved trying to get an outcome to their benefit. I do not think that China wants the U.S. and allies to take military action against NK and not only take out Rocket man, but also take away an important buffer that NK represents and the fact that China would be overwhelmed with millions of refugees flooding their border if war broke out. I do think that China does see Trump as being capable of using military action against NK and any use of military would need to be swift and large. If you recall, China has moved thousands of troops to their border with NK. I could see China pushing a denuclearized NK that still has a strong military, still has Rocket man in power and keeps the Korea divided. May also lead to U.S. being pulled out or at least the U.S. presence decreased quite a bit.
We shall see.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

How many times have I told you guys that I don't fully trust Trump? Well, I trust Rocket Boy way much less. Do I sound suspicious?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> How many times have I told you guys that I don't fully trust Trump? Well, I trust Rocket Boy way much less. Do I sound suspicious?


Only a very naïve person would full trust any politician no matter who they are.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Trump is making noise on his promises. He has shaken up the whole trade dealings in America, working on making peace with hostiles, creating new hostiles, and gone back on some of his largest supporters. It will be interesting to see where this all shakes out. Everything with this guy is full of surprise and borderline insane tweets, alright totally insane tweets. On the flip side he is making economical leaps for our economy...but so far at the expense of what? Time will tell. I have a sneaky suspicion on what will be suffering shortly. The end of next summer will tell.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, I am to believe that the the little turd in NK has suddenly seen the error of his ways? He has seen the light praise the lord! No way the fat stupid kid gives up his nukes. something smells very, very, rotten in the state of Denmark, or in this case, North Korea. Let's not let the extended olive branch by the smiling fat little dictator cloud our senses.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Article touches on some of the points that I made earlier.....



> Why Trump actually could succeed with North Korea


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/why_trump_actually_emcouldem_succeed_with_north_korea.html


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I would not put it past the "Fat Kid" trying to take out Trump during the meeting. He is arrogant enough to think he could get away with it. I mean he killed his relatives why not a foreign leader that is making fun of him?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> I would not put it past the "Fat Kid" trying to take out Trump during the meeting. He is arrogant enough to think he could get away with it. I mean he killed his relatives why not a foreign leader that is making fun of him?


That is why the meeting would need to take place in SK or another nearby neutral nation.


----------

